# Killifish and shrimp?



## macguy815 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm curious about getting some shrimp for my 20g tank. The tank has two golden wonder killifish and an angel fish. Would it be insane to put shrimp in this tank? Thanks


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

It will be a nice little snack for them. Killies just love shrimp.


----------



## macguy815 (Nov 25, 2007)

Darn, that's what I was thinking. I wonder how they would deal with a crayfish (since we're talking about crustaceans) from the creek  just kidding


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Depending on the crayfish. They can make a snack out of the fish.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I have 2 full size breeding adults that I have with RCS. Just along as you have places for them to hide and get away, they will continue to populate. Golden wonders swim at top the majority of the time, just feed them well. What they don't eat the shrimp will. I have a lot of moss and bigger rocks in my tank.

If you are getting expensive shrimp or want to be safe. I would put them in a 10 gal and let them populate first.

I would probably be more worried about the angel. But I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## macguy815 (Nov 25, 2007)

After I got my killifish, my three neon tetras magically began to disappear... And to think petsmart listed them as tropical-community...

Suffice it to say, I learned to do my own research beyond what the store says.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I always see Golden Wonders in the store, but i've never even dabbled into Killi's. Are they fun or anything. I know there are like clubs and people devoted to them, so i assume theres something likable about them.


----------



## macguy815 (Nov 25, 2007)

There's times when I wish I hadn't bought them, as they place a lower limit on the size of fish, e.g., neon tetras fit pretty well into their large mouths. As long as a fish is over an inch, they leave them alone- they left alone my mature size neons. I do enjoy how active they are (even though they've jumped out on my a couple times during feeding), they're some of the most colorful fish, and they fill a niche in the tank that most don't- they usually stay at the surface except right after feeding, when they forage for food in the gravel. I think the major attraction to them by killifish organization is just the uniqueness of the killifish family, and breeding them is quite fun- their eggs have to undergo a period of drying out before they develop. Killifish are one of the most diverse groups of fish I've read about; with a distribution spanning the globe in the tropics and sub-tropics. One species of killifish native to florida can actually move on land, and still maintain an active, responsive state. Most fish that can survive on land burrow in mud and "sit it out" in a lethargic state waiting for the water to return. Another killifish (_Rivulus marmoratus_) can "self-fertilize" their own eggs, can you say "ovestes"?

http://in.news.yahoo.com/071018/139/6m3p2.html


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i was thinking about getting these for my 7.5g office nano that houses rcs.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwkillifish&1196505364

they just look so nice, and they dont look like they get too big.

here is an email i got from the seller "they should not eat them if the shrimp is penny size, they eat baby brine shrim, frozen brine, bloodworms and krill meal"


----------



## macguy815 (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't speak for that species, but mine (golden wonder killi) seems that it will eat anything small enough to fit in it's mouth. Their mouth shape is pretty unique compared to the other fish in my aquarium- the angle of their mouth allows it to open nearly the entire height of it's body. On top of that, their mouth is also as wide as their body. Just something to think about.


----------

